# Long distance move



## reibbor (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone!

In early August, I'm moving from Massachusetts to Texas and am bringing my Cockatiel with me. It will be a three-day drive. He's a pretty young bird, and in the past has been surprisingly content on short road trips. I know flying him would be ideal, but it's just not possible since I'm moving by myself. Has anyone taken their cockatiel on a long-distance move before? Do you have any tips?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would make sure you have a vet check and certificate of health with band numbers on the paperwork. Most states require you to have these if you are moving between state lines with your birds. Other than that keep him hydrated and out of the sun in the car. A good cover would be good for night time and any time he may get spooked.


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

last Christmas I took my tiel with me from Florida to Pennsylvania and she did fine. I kept her in her travel cage (a cage suitable for a solo Budgie) and kept it covered on 3 sides so all she could see is me, stocked it up on food, treats, water and her favorite toys, and it was fine. 

Keep plenty of water on hand, it has a habit of spilling in the car, and be aware of the climate control, and where it's blowing as to not overheat or overcool your bird


----------



## reibbor (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I think it will be an okay move. I just probably won't take the scenic route.

The next problem is that I'm discovering that some apartments in Texas prohibit birds. Arrrgh! What could anyone possibly have against Cosmo?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I moved with 11 birds from CA to WA last year. Just make sure that any hotels you stop at will let you keep your birds with you. I stopped every two hours to give them water (because obviously it spilling all over my car wasn't ideal.) And we made it just fine. Good luck!


----------



## reibbor (Apr 8, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> I moved with 11 birds from CA to WA last year. Just make sure that any hotels you stop at will let you keep your birds with you. I stopped every two hours to give them water (because obviously it spilling all over my car wasn't ideal.) And we made it just fine. Good luck!


That's a lot of birds!  If you can do it, I'm sure I can do it with just Cosmo. :blink:


----------



## Ash92 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm currently also moving. I'm not sure what laws or restrictions you have over there when it comes to transporting live birds. But I need to have had a vet check within the last six months resulting in a clean bill of health. It was also suggested they have chlamydia test too. 

I have taken my two on 6hr car trips many times tho. I suggest having part of your cage covered at all times that seem to help keep my guys calm as well as their perches as low to the ground as possible.


----------



## reibbor (Apr 8, 2012)

Ash92 said:


> I suggest having part of your cage covered at all times that seem to help keep my guys calm as well as their perches as low to the ground as possible.


That's an excellent tip! Cosmo's cage is quite big, so I think I have to get him a nice travel cage to make the trip more comfortable for us all.


----------



## reibbor (Apr 8, 2012)

Update: We made it to Texas! Cosmo was a true champion, and chirped happily along the way. One tip for those traveling in the future: Check out in advance which hotels will allow you to bring your bird along. We ran into trouble in Buffalo, NY, where hotels were pretty strict against birds. We ended up paying an arm and a leg because we didn't research in advance. Also beware: they may not let you leave the hotel if your bird is still inside, even if it's just for a short time. If you plan on doing any sightseeing, and don't wish to bring your bird along, you should make sure your hotel will be okay with you leaving the bird inside.


----------

